# Ukm phone app



## welshflame (May 21, 2009)

Hey all. Someone mentioned the other day that there might be a ukm phone app coming soon. Is this true ? If so when is it going to happen ? Cheers  .


----------



## Hughey (May 16, 2009)

Don't know specifically about the phone app, but tapatalk is available now and is excellent to use.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J55TTC (Nov 2, 2009)

Yup tapatalk is great

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jay.32 (Dec 12, 2008)

Whats tapatalk??


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

welshflame said:


> Hey all. Someone mentioned the other day that there might be a ukm phone app coming soon. Is this true ? If so when is it going to happen ? Cheers  .


Yes, iPhone and Android apps will be available in the early in new year.



Jay.32 said:


> Whats tapatalk??


Tapatalk is a temporary plugin we are using which enables some users with smartphones to view the forum more efficiently. If you've got a smartphone search your Market/App store for Tapatalk and install it..

L


----------



## musio (Jan 25, 2008)

Tapatalk is great as it's always updated and you can check other forums your a member of...but of course UKM is the best


----------



## PHMG (Jun 15, 2010)

HOW EARLY!!!!! I want it now!!!!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

J55TTC said:


> Yup tapatalk is great
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tippy tappy tippy tappy tippy tappy talky


Sorry i just got a bit excited then for some reason


----------



## Hard Trainer (Apr 29, 2009)

Will have to give it ago with my new HTC


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

Tap to talk is a lovely app and it also integrates with tons of other forums out there.

Makes reading on UKM on the Iphone an enjoyable thing.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

Tapatalk is ok, but it's a little buggy and seems to get worse with each update!

Will be interested in the ukm iPhone app.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

can i beta test it before general release?


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

better subscribe to this thread so I will know when the app is release


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

bizzlewood said:


> can i beta test it before general release?


I wouldn't be surprised if it was already being tested.


----------



## bizzlewood (Dec 16, 2007)

Gsedge1 said:


> I wouldn't be surprised if it was already being tested.


you're probably right


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

I believe that the vBulletin iPhone app is available though the app store - http://itunes.apple.com/app/vbulletin-mobile/id401734344?mt=8#

However, I think it's still very much in testing/development so I'd hold off on it until it's officially released.

Of course, if someone wants to get it and and see if it works already on UK-M then feel free to report back 

L


----------



## lee_ (Sep 4, 2010)

If I understand correctly as it stands it's pointless using the app since you can only go to Vbulletin and no other Vbulletin sites!


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Not quite sure if I get it, is this a UK-M personalised app or is it an alternative to Tapatalk?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

akalatengo said:


> Not quite sure if I get it, is this a UK-M personalised app or is it an alternative to Tapatalk?


 It's an alternative to Tapatalk written by vBulletin.

I'm hoping that, once released, it'll be slicker than Tapatalk given that it's from the same people that code the forum software..

L


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

Excellent Lorian, thanks for your efforts to improve the forum


----------

